# IWCS Figured Wood Exhibit



## 300LW (Sep 29, 2022)

To go along with the IWCS 75th Anniversary Jubilee in La Grange, TX there will be a public exhibit of figured wood and objects made from figured wood at The Historic Casino Hall in downtown La Grange November 1-2.

Here are some examples of pieces that will be on display:

Cuban Mahogany from a 100-150 year old collection






Honduran mahogany (The Tree)




Claro walnut, turning by Ric Taylor of Houston








Contact me for more details. If you're an IWCS member you should be getting updates.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 29, 2022)

Wow! The display in that last picture looks like it's from a rock & gem show.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 29, 2022)

Do you have to be a member to attend? Chuck


----------



## 300LW (Sep 29, 2022)

No. This exhibit is open to the public and is separate from the IWCS events at Camp Lonestar.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 30, 2022)

Way cool! Certainly wish it was much closer - sure wood like to drool over the exhibit!

Unfortunately I will not be able to attend since the chicken ranch house has been moved and Miss Edna has passed! Marvn Zindler Eyyyyeeeewitness News and his wig had far-reaching tentacles.


----------



## BoonareeBurl (Sep 30, 2022)

300LW said:


> To go along with the IWCS 75th Anniversary Jubilee in La Grange, TX there will be a public exhibit of figured wood and objects made from figured wood at The Historic Casino Hall in downtown La Grange November 1-2.
> 
> Here are some examples of pieces that will be on display:
> 
> ...


Really, really cool!


----------



## 300LW (Nov 5, 2022)

Well, we had a good show this week. Not including IWCS members, I'd estimate 150 people attended including Brandon Berdoll and his office manager and Steve Nall (Nully) from Collings Guitars.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## 300LW (Nov 5, 2022)

A few more:

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 5, 2022)

Em are purdy! Too bad it's so far away. I like looking at purdy...


----------



## Greenacres2 (Nov 5, 2022)

That table of burls looks like the dessert tray at an upscale restaurant! At least to me. And the Beaver.
Nice.
warl

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 5, 2022)

I'm not sure I could just walk around look'n at Purdy wood!


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 7, 2022)

What caught my eye is the vases in the second photo above, especially the tall vase in the center in the backround and the one with the butterflies in the front table. The designs are repeated around the vase. I guess that means someone had to figure out the design, cut a bunch of small strips, glue those together, cut those into small blocks, and then glue those blocks together, and then turn it on the lathe.


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 7, 2022)

There be some nice programs that help ya do that! And an adderall or two!


----------



## 300LW (Nov 7, 2022)

That open segmented globe has 40 different species of wood.

I can post more photos if anyone is interested.


----------



## 300LW (Nov 7, 2022)

The open segmented turnings were all made by Roy Quast from the Gulf Coast Turners club in Houston and in the foreground, the turnings around the perimeter were all done by Andy Chen. One is a mix of alabaster and mesquite with a desert ironwood finial. The pieces in the middle of that table are from my collection and turned by Ric Taylor (claro walnut), Francisco Clemente (fluted lignum vitae) and Kelly Dunn (norfolk pine).


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 7, 2022)

300LW said:


> That open segmented globe has 40 different species of wood.
> 
> I can post more photos if anyone is interested.


More photos would be a delight! Thanks! Chuck


----------



## Greenacres2 (Nov 7, 2022)

300LW said:


> That open segmented globe has 40 different species of wood.
> 
> I can post more photos if anyone is interested.


My wife is going to dinner & a movie with a friend tonight...so i could go home from work, slip into something a little more comfortable, and look at all the pics you can post!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 300LW (Nov 7, 2022)

I’ll post pics this evening. Picking up some logs this afternoon.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## 300LW (Nov 7, 2022)

Bubinga, cherry, sugi.
Various maple figures, very curly Oregon myrtle, curly red oak.
Closeup of the myrtle. Amazing chatoyancy.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## 300LW (Nov 7, 2022)

That mulga at the center of the second photo is one of the strangest looking woods I've ever seen. Looks almost like someone spilt bleach on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 7, 2022)

David,

Wish I was there, but had 20 plus families depending on me daily. I also wish you posted your pictures in a different way, so we could click on them to enlarge. Looks like it was a real all out slobber fest.


----------



## 300LW (Nov 7, 2022)

How else can I post photos? I'm losing resolution by resizing them to meet forum requirements.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 8, 2022)

300LW said:


> How else can I post photos? I'm losing resolution by resizing them to meet forum requirements.


@ripjack13 

Not sure, that is a question beyond me. I upload from my PC so no issues. From a phone, different steps involved.


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 8, 2022)

I rarely use my phone for a camera. But in the few instances I have, I then texted my email and attached the photo. Then I open the email on my laptop, save the photo somewhere on my laptop (desktop is best if you're going to work on the photo and then save it elsewhere). Then I open the photo on my laptop using Photoshop which let's me adjust color, sharpness, crop the uneeded bits off, and resize the image as needed. Then you can re-save the image in a folder somewhere and attach it to your WB post. I think Microsoft Paint, which comes on most Microsoft operating systems, also let's you do most of those things. I don't know what Apple systems have but I'm sure there's something similar to adjust photos.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------

